# Dancing Robot makes a splashing appearance



## Robert Zwilling (Oct 12, 2018)

Boston Dynamics robot can jump up on and cross geometric shaped barriers

The new canine patrol, robotic people and dogs or maybe it is based on a saber tooth tiger. I'd like to see more, like making sharp turns while jumping, or running over boulders piled up. When it reverses course it does pause for a moment but that seems to be a minor situation.  It seems to be mostly forward motion. It runs on grass and maneuvers through debris strewn woodland floors. I wonder how much of the computations are done on board versus being linked up to an external computer with plenty of computing power.


----------



## althea (Jan 29, 2019)

I want one. I need a new pet.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Feb 11, 2019)

Disappointed that there was no evidence of dancing.

Even more disappointed that these people don’t realise robots should really be gold, prim, and walk like they have their ankles tied together. 



pH


----------



## picklematrix (Feb 11, 2019)

Sweet. I hope it doesn't replace me at my job. 

Who am I kidding? I'm dead weight anyway


----------



## althea (Mar 23, 2019)

Here's a dancing robot,created by me.


----------



## althea (Mar 24, 2019)

Now I've done the easy bit,perhaps someone could actually make a real one.


----------

